# Μαργαρίτα Καραπάνου



## Ambrose (Dec 21, 2008)

Με καθυστέρηση 1-2 εβδομάδων (προφανώς λόγω ντόρου επεισοδίων) και με μεγάλη έκπληξη, πληροφορήθηκα το θάνατο της Μαργαρίτας Καραπάνου, μιας συγγραφέως που θεωρώ από τις μεγαλύτερες και πιο σημαντικές της εποχής της διεθνώς. Ελαφρύ να είναι το χώμα που την σκεπάζει...

Εδώ, αρκετά άρθρα.


----------



## sopherina (Dec 22, 2008)

Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα ο σύνδεσμος; Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Συνήθως αργεί πολύ να ανοίξει.


----------



## sopherina (Dec 23, 2008)

Ναι, σήμερα ανοίγει. Χτες δεν άνοιγε με τίποτα.


----------

